# Whip'r panfish rods?



## davycrockett

These rods look sweet and can be had for under $40. Anyone have one? I'm thinking about ordering one online but would like to handle one first. I think it would make a good dropshot rod for deep gills.


----------



## UltralLight

I picked up one this year so far fantastic rod. Very sensitive tip.


----------



## davycrockett

Ultralight, I'm leaning toward a 6'6" model. Gonna try to dropshot some gills this summer in the deep water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UltralLight

I have the 5ftr and cast 1/8oz spinners at steel with mine and will be picking up the 4ft model for the stocker trout coming up. I'm a huge fan of every aspect of this rod from the micro eyes up top, to the great feel and back bone.plus the price is right!!!


----------



## davycrockett

Sounds good. I prefer a longer rod for gills cause I throw a lot of tiny stuff with small corks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett

Did you order direct from the website?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UltralLight

I picked mine up at the rod makers in strongsville.


----------



## sherman51

another great light rod you might want to think about is the eagle claw featherlight. they are an awesome rod. they have them from 5'6" to 9' that i know of. you can get them on ebay from around 18.00 up to about 35.00. they are a ball on small fish but i have landed many 5 to 6 lb walleye on them. and a few bigger ones.
sherman


----------



## davycrockett

Thanks Sherman ill have to get my hands on an eagle claw. I think cabelas has them on sale. It's tough to find a true microlite rod though what most guys consider UL are still too stout IMO.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

A friend of mine just recently bought a Whipr rod as well but hasn't tried it out yet. I recently just purchased a Walley Marshall 8ft rod and it is sweat. I have caught several crappie with it already and love the feel of the rod. It was $59.99 at Cabelas.


----------



## DJ4wd

What are you calling drop shotting?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

basically, a bottom presentation that puts a hook or lure near the bottom and allows you retrieve without geting the hook hung up. it works great for finicky fish, but in the summer with it, you can get some nice bluegills. the weight goes below the hook. if you fish it, having a fairly sensitive rod is a great idea. the Shakespeare micro graphite is probably the most sensitive rod I have fished. and it was $18 from Walmart. I have the 5' 6" model. 
usually I just cast where the summertime fish would be and retrieve it slowly. pausing and twitching along the way. when I feel something definite, I set the hook.


----------



## DJ4wd

Sounds cool, I use a similar technique for catfish. Ill look for one, Ive often thought of rigging a fly rod with an ultra light reel for the same type effect.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yeah, its a rig that you need find the right hook for. i just recently bought 3 different hooks for it and the amberdeen hooks help to get the crappies hooked better, but the others miss bites alot. i bought some a year ago that were very small, but i forgot the name. they hooked almost anything i had taking the bait, mainly because they were very small (#14) a pain to tie on, but they worked for the gills.


----------



## Musky

I bought 2 of the 6'6" models for perchin'. Both tips broke at the first eye on the first day of use. I use them anyway, seem okay but, nuthin' too special.


----------

